# Private Greek Lessons



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello, I am looking for someone offering private greek lesssons. I've search online but with no results. Could you recommend someone? What are the usual rates per hour? 
Many thanks for your help!


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Lucia

Check out this link, see if it helps you at all. 

AngloINFO Cyprus - Classifieds Search

James


----------



## ElizaV (Jul 31, 2013)

Lucia83 said:


> Hello, I am looking for someone offering private greek lesssons. I've search online but with no results. Could you recommend someone? What are the usual rates per hour?
> Many thanks for your help!


:cheer2: We are in Pafos and we're starting next week with a private teacher. She charges 10 Euro per person per hour or, as in our case, 17 euro for two students attending the same lesson. She came highly recommended by friends of ours. If you are interested, I could email you her number 

All the best


----------

